
An MIT Scientist Claims That This Pill Is the Fountain of Youth - x43b
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/08/is-elysium-healths-basis-the-fountain-of-youth.html?wpsrc=nymag
======
Forge36
>Because the two active compounds in Basis, pterostilbene and NR, are natural
(occurring in blueberries and milk, respectively) and have long been available
separately as supplements, Elysium has been able to skip the FDA gauntlet and
sell its capsules immediately.

Combined with: > while animal studies have been encouraging, the company is
selling a product whose effects on humans have yet to be proved.

Suggests this article is little more than Click bait.

This article feels like an advertisement. Not necessarily for the drug, but
the inventor, in an effort to revive funding

------
S_Daedalus
It doesn't matter what scientists claim, it only matters what scientists can
demonstrate, reproducible, and subject to review. I get it though, I wish I
were a lot less skeptical and could believe in something that would ease the
terror. Maybe in 30 years or so I'll choose on some level to fantasize rather
than be terrified. Maybe there will be other options, but I doubt that this
pill is one of them.

